
Show HN: What are must watch coding videos? Must watch JavaScript talks? etc. - altsyset
https://www.codingvideoz.com/explore-coding-videos
======
bettyhot9
Good idea, check out this link [https://github.com/AllThingsSmitty/must-watch-
javascript](https://github.com/AllThingsSmitty/must-watch-javascript)

~~~
altsyset
Thanks, a similar repo was an inspiration [https://github.com/bolshchikov/js-
must-watch](https://github.com/bolshchikov/js-must-watch)

------
altsyset
These are common questions here, so I am curating the must-watch videos on
programming and related topics.

------
altsyset
Please let me know if there are any videos I must include. You can also submit
them yourself.

